# crow techniques and tips



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey everytime i am outside i see crows. i get my gun but they never come close enough. i have a call but it doesnt seem to work. what are some calling and some random tips to get some crows???


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crows are smart like that. Try setting up a blind , on a flight path to their roost, yep you can see them flying roughly the same airways every day. Use a call from the blind and set up some decoys to help if you got them. This can end up as a whole lot of fun let the #6's fly.


----------

